# Voice and 3G data working in India (Airtel 3G) on Verizon Galaxy S3



## androidmaniac (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I have come across some tutorials which were slightly difficult to understand so I decided to come up with some simple steps to have working voice and data (3G or H+) internationally on Verizon Galaxy S3. This tutorial heavily borrows from the other tutorials. Credit to the original posters.

This is my first post so be a bit gentle








1. Install HiAPN from Play Store and back up the APNs to your SD card.
2. Install Phone Info app by [email protected] from Play Store.
3. Shut down the phone. Remove the Verizon sim card and put in your micro sim (need to cut it if only regular sim is available)and reboot.
4. Phone will complain of non Verizon sim card. Ignore it.
5. Open Phone Info app and click device information and select Global.If voice calls do not get activated in a couple of minutes, put the phone in Airplane mode and then after a couple of minutes, turn off the airplane mode.
6. Open HiAPN and select a. Click to delete APNs (This will delete the Verizon APN settings) b. Click to Autoset APNs (will get the APN info from the SIM card).
7. Voila Voice and 3G or H+ must now be active!!! Profit!  

Restoring Verizon APN Settings

1. Put in your Verizon sim card.
2. Open HiAPN and select a. Click to Restore APNs.
3. Open Phone Info app and click device information and select LTE/CDMA/EvDo.

Woohoo!! Now you are back to Verizon 4G LTE goodness!! 

Be patient. Some times multiple trial and error attempts may be required especially with getting 3G or H+ data instead of Edge. But eventually it works. For me making it work on Airtel 3G was seamless. Your mileage may vary.

Good luck.


----------



## SomeGuy23 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sounds very helpful! Did you do this with an unlocked GS3?


----------



## androidmaniac (Oct 14, 2011)

SomeGuy23 said:


> Sounds very helpful! Did you do this with an unlocked GS3?


Nope with a locked Verizon Galaxy S3 .







I am pretty sure, all other versions of Galaxy S3 too would work.


----------



## SomeGuy23 (Oct 26, 2011)

So are you saying I can buy a locked ATT GS3 do this tutorial, and be able to use it with Tmobile?


----------



## droid3r (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks will try this next month on Claro (dom rep)

VZW GALAXY S 3 4G LTE


----------



## androidmaniac (Oct 14, 2011)

SomeGuy23 said:


> So are you saying I can buy a locked ATT GS3 do this tutorial, and be able to use it with Tmobile?


If a CDMA GS3 phone can work in a country with a totally different mobile landscape on a GSM network (Airtel is GSM) , I see no reason why a locked ATT GS3 shouldnt work on T-Mobile but again some of these carriers are morons..... Wish you luck with that.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

SomeGuy23 said:


> So are you saying I can buy a locked ATT GS3 do this tutorial, and be able to use it with Tmobile?


I'm sure it's just a sim card lock, but you would just get a different sim card for tmobile anyways. Phone is not locked.


----------



## ItsMe (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi ,

I am planning to take this India for next vacation in Nov. Will it work in AP also? Did you do anything before you leave to India. I mean unlocking etc


----------



## inphoenix (Oct 26, 2011)

Has anyone tried this? Would this also work for ATT or Tmobile sim cards?


----------



## rafyvitto (Jul 26, 2011)

inphoenix said:


> Has anyone tried this? Would this also work for ATT or Tmobile sim cards?


The verizon sgs3 will work on att but on 2g only, on tmobile it should get 3g.


----------



## inphoenix (Oct 26, 2011)

rafyvitto said:


> The verizon sgs3 will work on att but on 2g only, on tmobile it should get 3g.


Thanks I will try it today.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## inphoenix (Oct 26, 2011)

I tried it with my TMO sim (had to cut it up). Do delete APN it needs root and I have not rooted the phone yet.

I tried making a call and it said there is not enough balance (because there wasn't  ) so it seems it should work. Will update when I root the phone and try it again.


----------



## zagg324 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sorry, Im a bit confused. I have a Verizon Galaxy s3. If I follow these instructions and get a UK sim (I don't know what carrier yet, anyone know what would work?) and put it in my phone, will i get 3g/data or just 2g (calls and texts)?

Edit:
Would it work to use a Three prepaid sim with this method? http://store.three.co.uk/SIM_Only/Voice_Pay_Monthly


----------

